# Wisconsin S12D



## Frank Allen (Mar 21, 2020)

I need information on the output shaft diameter of a Wisconsin S12D?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome Frank. Hard to find information. Are you looking to replace the bearing?


----------



## Frank Allen (Mar 21, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Welcome Frank. Hard to find information. Are you looking to replace the bearing?


No, I’m repowering my Bolens 1250, Wisconsin S12D and engine replacement source needs to know output shaft diameter to match a Vanguard twin 18hp to my existing setup.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I can't find anything, except that the bearing is an Wisconsin ME212. If someone had specs on that, it might get you the info you need. The crankshaft # is CA80.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

pogobill said:


> Welcome Frank. Hard to find information. Are you looking to replace the bearing?


Bill is right.... Finding service information/specs on-line for the old Wisconsin engines is tough. I just posted the factory Parts Manual in the Lawn Mower manuals section of this forum.

I've got a Service Manual somewhere in a PDF file, but I can't find it at the moment. It may be on a memory stick, or CD disk. I'll keep looking....

Update--- I found the Service Manual and posted it also. Didn't see any info on crank diameter


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

I want to say 1", but I'll check tomorrow. I have one in m shop.


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

sorry, couldn't get there today. tomorrow


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Frank Allen said:


> No, I’m repowering my Bolens 1250, Wisconsin S12D and engine replacement source needs to know output shaft diameter to match a Vanguard twin 18hp to my existing setup.


If someone has the wisconsin, what would be so hard to ask them to measure the output shaft??.

To be truthful, I am still trying to work out if the Wisconsin is the original engine and the repower is the Briggs V twin or is this the other way round??.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Fred - Wisconsin is the OEM engine and apparently it's still in the frame. 1250 Bolens LT they only made for a couple of years in the late 60's









I'm with you... It's got to come out any way and I've got several sets of calipers. I'd have that engine on a bench getting ready to sell for some pretty good $$$ and be knee deep in a paint job.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks Bob, wasn't sure what was going on, that looks to be a decent type of tractor and heavily built, solid motor too for a 12HP, I found an engine manual that gives the crankshaft main journal measurement on the flywheel end at 2", but not the drive end, I would expect the output shaft(oops!! that should read journal) to be the same as the flywheel end at 2" and the output shaft has a stepdown to ???.


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

I also have a Bolens 1250 w/ an S-12D engine. Thought I could get to the shaft and Mic it, but no luck. I can see the bore of the pulley mounted to the shaft. Although hard to get true measurement I'm close enough to call it 1".


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm going to retract my post on the 1' bore. Surfing around for more info on this crank and I see where the OP was at another site and got an answer of 1.125". Don't want to call it without being sure. What I would do is what Bob suggested. If it has to be changed anyway, remove the engine and measure it instead of all this asking and waiting.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

The only reason it would make any difference in the re-power is if he was planning on using the OEM pulley(s). I've seen that thought turn into an ordeal, several times, when people go to get cast iron pulleys off a steel crankshaft after 50+ years.


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

He must have found his answer. He hasn't responded for 8 days. That puts him in about the 92 percent category.


----------



## shethinksmytractorsamower (Aug 16, 2021)

Taryl Dactal just covered the *Wisconsin S12D** in one of his videos Taryl Fixes All--Youtube*


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Good video.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Yep..... Taryl videos are great, but he is sponsored by ProPartsDirect..... If you want to over pay for parts, they would be a good choice. You don't even need a tax # to set up an account with Sten's. It's only 10% off (with tax ID it's 40%), but it's still often cheaper than ProPartsDirect, or ereplacementparts. Wisconsin parts are getting as hard to find as Clinton parts.....


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

He's getting more and more commercialized (just like most of the YT regular posters), with the exception of Scott Kilmer (who I love to watch, I enjoy his sometimes arcane humor).

Taryl is pushing his 'merchandise' now. Was a good video on the Wisconsin minus the commercial plugs that is.

Mustee ain't bad either.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I have a "Lawn Mower Hall of Fame" shrine in the shop. There are three framed, 8x10 pictures, on the wall..... Taryl, Forrest Gump, and Karl Childers

In my opinion, Karl is the GOAT


----------

